# holes in my leaves!!



## potplusguitar (Jul 30, 2009)

hey guys, so i moved my plants (2) outside into what i thought to be a perfect location, until i checked them today and found holes in the leaves all over one of ym plants. The other is about 3 metres away from this one and hasnt been touched. This second plant is about 3 and a half feet in height and smells wonderful, no buds yet but i know that is still to come. The holey one is 4 feet and hardly smells at all.. are there some little bastards sucking the good juice out of ym plant? what should i doo


----------



## leafminer (Jul 31, 2009)

This thread is useless without pics. Oh I get it. The pic is of a hole! That's why it isn't there! Hmmm ... is this thread in the right area? Should maybe be in plant problems... oh well.
Holes in leaves. Wont be snails or caterpillars. Not aphids - I assume you have inspected for any pests present. Probably whitefly or something similar.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds like you have grasshoppers and/or crickets.  I kill two or three every morning I go out and look for them.  They will sit between the leaf and the stem overnight sometimes.  I find them and I kill them (or try like heck to kill them).  Crickets are a little lighter colored than the grasshopper, they are almost a white, but not quite.  I killed one this morning, I should have taken it's pic first, or after it was squashed.
Kill them, do not capture and move, they make more grass hoppers/crickets.  They eat a bunch, get bigger, eat more.  Unless you want to get pesticidal, just get out when the air is still cool from the night before, they dont have as good of reflexes when it is cooler, I find.
Good luck to you.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 31, 2009)

I had a problem with leave eating bugs,I found there was a couple of culprits.I used neem and dish soap and now my daddylong leg buddies are her for control,but there control is limited.Post a pic,so then we can get an idea of how bad the problem is,it may be so minor that immediate action is not required.


----------



## jao33333 (Jul 31, 2009)

potplusguitar said:
			
		

> hey guys, so i moved my plants (2) outside into what i thought to be a perfect location, until i checked them today and found holes in the leaves all over one of ym plants. The other is about 3 metres away from this one and hasnt been touched. This second plant is about 3 and a half feet in height and smells wonderful, no buds yet but i know that is still to come. The holey one is 4 feet and hardly smells at all.. are there some little bastards sucking the good juice out of ym plant? what should i doo


 I sympathize with You , I myself have a Bug eating problem now on one of NL Girls I m doing more research now on a better Bug repellent than what i have conjured up. I'll  try and keep you posted, or if you come up with somthing let me know. Thanks JJ Ps If you look at this pic of my NL Girl than you will see the damage.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 31, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have grasshoppers and/or crickets. I *kill* two or three every morning I go out and look for them. They will sit between the leaf and the stem overnight sometimes. I find them and I *kill* them (or try like heck to *kill* them). Crickets are a little lighter colored than the grasshopper, they are almost a white, but not quite. I *killed* one this morning, I should have taken it's pic first, or after it was squashed.
> *Kill* them, do not capture and move, they make more grass hoppers/crickets. They eat a bunch, get bigger, eat more. Unless you want to get pesticidal, just get out when the air is still cool from the night before, they dont have as good of reflexes when it is cooler, I find.
> Good luck to you.


 
Feeling stressed Tc?

 

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2009)

Very funny HIE.  Im a grass hopper *kill*er, extraordinair.  I mean I *KILL* those nasty lil guys.  I *kill*ed a cricket just about an hour ago, chased him right down the plant.  That one I found giving my bud a shave...eats those pistles right down to the bud, they do.  Sometimes, I take their picture first.  As you saw above.  (insert smile here)  They live on HIE, they prolly had sex last night.  No stress here.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Jul 31, 2009)

> Sounds like you have grasshoppers and/or crickets.



Grasshoppers here. Weird though, they like my indica, but leave my sativa alone!! Guess not "too" weird as i prefer indica as well -I got holes here and there but not bad-i catch em too, feed to  a taratula i caught last summer. Quite the ceremony- crack open a beer, put the cardinals game on xm radio, throw grasshoppers to Spidee, watch him!! More beer, cheer cards and spidee on to victory!! Colorado, love it here, but ya'd think i'd have other hobbies! KILL KILL. KILL tcbud, get yoself a tarantula man!!!


----------



## blowslow23 (Aug 1, 2009)

haha i had the grasshopper problem now i got a jar that i sit next to my plants that i throw them all in. any one i catch in he goes and they slowly die keeps them away from my ladies i know that. prey mantiss work well at keeping pests away to


----------



## laylow6988 (Aug 1, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have grasshoppers and/or crickets. I kill two or three every morning I go out and look for them. They will sit between the leaf and the stem overnight sometimes. I find them and I kill them (or try like heck to kill them). Crickets are a little lighter colored than the grasshopper, they are almost a white, but not quite. I killed one this morning, I should have taken it's pic first, or after it was squashed.
> Kill them, do not capture and move, they make more grass hoppers/crickets. They eat a bunch, get bigger, eat more. Unless you want to get pesticidal, just get out when the air is still cool from the night before, they dont have as good of reflexes when it is cooler, I find.
> Good luck to you.


 
I always thought that grasshoppers and crickets were bug eaters. Well, I don't know what they are eating, but the ones around here are plentful all around my plants and I have no holes. Nothing is eating them and I have not sprayed but once like 2 months ago with Neem oil. I'm going to have to look into this grasshopper/cricket thing so it does not become a problem.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 1, 2009)

Locust are a type of grasshopper, they travel in swarms, they can wipe out entire miles of crops.


----------



## leafminer (Aug 1, 2009)

My area is full of crickets and cicadas at the moment, I find them on and around my sativas, but they don't bother eating them.


----------



## paranoyd1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

damn grasshoppers.  They chewed the heck out of my plants until I got smart and started dousing the plants with a neem oil and dishsoap mixture.  I haven't seen one since.  Neem oil smells godawful though, and it makes me wonder if it's going to make the bud taste godawful too...  Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## laylow6988 (Aug 10, 2009)

paranoyd1985 said:
			
		

> damn grasshoppers. They chewed the heck out of my plants until I got smart and started dousing the plants with a neem oil and dishsoap mixture. I haven't seen one since. Neem oil smells godawful though, and it makes me wonder if it's going to make the bud taste godawful too... Does anyone have experience with this?


 
Yes Neem oil tastes awfull... I'd never apply within 2 weeks of harvest. Make sure that by time harvest comes it has washed away. Other than that it seems ok.


----------

